# لمن يسأل عن كتب معالجة الصور



## مهدي الزعيم (18 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا اعتذر عن الانقطاع بسبب وجود خلل لدى مزود الشبكة في منطقتنا ....

ثانيا أشكركم على الردود الجميلة حول موضوع معالجة الصور الطبية...

ثالثا الموقع أدناه هو كتاب Image Processing Fundamentals أرجو ان تستفيدوا منه 

http://www.ph.tn.tudelft.nl/Courses/FIP/noframes/fip.html


----------



## eng2006 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*كتاب جميل جدا*

مشكور اخ مهدي على هذا الكتاب 
جزاك الله الف خير .. على هذه المعلومات القيمه في هذا الكتاب
المهندس / ايباء عصام


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 نوفمبر 2006)

تحية طيبة .

ماشاء الله عليك متألق ومتجدد دائمأ .

البغدادي


----------



## Ahmed Adel (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا على المجهود الطيب ..


----------



## therarocky (8 مارس 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا 
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## مهندسة جادة (9 مارس 2009)

جزيت خيرا موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## elbarsi (2 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه جهد مقدر مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (18 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافية مشكورين


----------

